# New Registration



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband is trying to sign up to participate in the forum, but we cannot locate where to register, either in the full screen or mobile versions. Do you have to have a computer to register?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

So we found the registration area, however we cannot locate the password fields! He's able to enter a username, referrer, dst and time zone! That's it! 

Any help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

